# Auto Login for Morning Boot Only



## sldolny (Apr 6, 2015)

I have a number of computers connected to a domain on a server. I would like to know if the following scenario is possible:
Each morning, when the group of computers first boots (We are using a utility called Deep Freeze to schedule their WOL), they automatically log on with the public user profile that I have set up. During the day, if a user shuts down the computer, I would like it to require credentials to restart.
The reason for this is that we are a public library with a dozen public computers. It would be great if when they are first started in the morning, they are ready to go without staff intervention, however, we don't want patrons to be able to restart them and get back in without alerting staff. (The rule here is that patrons are not allowed to turn things off.)
Do you know of a script or method to have either Deep Freeze or the server pass the credentials on that first scheduled boot, but leave the credentials necessary for any other boots?
Thanks for any help or advice!


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Howdy and welcome. If the public has access to the power switches, you cannot stop power off, obviously. The other part just sounds like loading a default profile on boot up.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Btw, thanks for the library part. I miss them daily (70's bookmobile kid here.).


----------



## sldolny (Apr 6, 2015)

valis said:


> Howdy and welcome. If the public has access to the power switches, you cannot stop power off, obviously. The other part just sounds like loading a default profile on boot up.


Thanks for your reply.
Yes, I understand they can still shut things down with the power switch, but if they want to continue using the computer, I want them to have to get a staff member to log it back in so they don't abuse it. Many patrons use the "accidental shutdown" as a way to cover the fact that they have been doing or looking at things they shouldn't in a public library.
That's why I am hoping that for the convenience of the opening staff, the computers could boot in the morning and auto login, all controlled by a task from either the server or Deep Freeze, but then any restarts from the client would need credentials.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Did you figure out a solution? The autologin settings are saved in the registry. I'd suggest setting a task in the afternoon, just before shutdown/sleep, that adds that autologin data to the registry. Then, set another task during boot that removes that data from the registry. Just a thought.


----------



## sldolny (Apr 6, 2015)

TechGuy said:


> Did you figure out a solution? The autologin settings are saved in the registry. I'd suggest setting a task in the afternoon, just before shutdown/sleep, that adds that autologin data to the registry. Then, set another task during boot that removes that data from the registry. Just a thought.


Thanks! I have been trying your suggestion, but I can't seem to get it to log on once the PC starts up. I set the task to trigger on startup and to log in as the domain client user (I also ran into a problem where my server says the machine is not trusted, so I tried to experiment on a local account).
Not sure what I'm doing wrong. :-/


----------



## sldolny (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm wondering.....what do businesses do that have hundreds of computers on their network? Do they remove the password requirement, which is a security concern? Do they go around and log on several hundred computers each morning, which is not likely. Or is there something on the server or a script that can be run to log them all on? I only want it to autologin when it first wakes in the morning, and then require a password if it were to be restarted by a patron or staff during the day.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

I suspect that most companies have users with their own password who type it in themselves.  For public terminals, using autologin makes sense. Here is the Microsoft KB article that will show you where to make the changes in the registry:
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/310584

You can then export that part of the registry into a .reg file and set up a simple task to insert it at a certain time. You'll also need a second .reg without the password in it that can be inserted by a task set to run at startup.

Here are some tips on that:
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/310516


----------

